# Izzy's back in her crate



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

With a heavy heart, and a big cuddle, I put Izzy back to sleep in her crate last night, tucked in with her toy "Hobbes". I was very (pleasantly) surprised not to hear a peep out of her when I went upstairs and turned the light off.
We all ignored the 4am crying, and Ramsay got up to let her out about 7. Poor wee baby had had tummy trouble (Ciara said she'd eaten a crab on the beach earlier) and her bed was dirty 
Hopefully, with a happy tummy tonight, we will be back on the right track....


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Sorry, it didn't work out sleeping with Phoebe at the moment. She sounds like she was more settled though and I don't suppose you will have to wait too long. It is such a lovely thought to think of them snuggled up together so I can understand why you wanted Izzy out of the crate. xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Well done Ali. I'm sure it's the right decision for the time being. How are you feeling this morning? Any better?

Karen xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes thanks, still have a very damp face though. Off to TKMaxx in search of Pethead Shampoo, and Pets at Home to spend our vouchers 
On the plus side, I've watched lots of Victoria the past couple of days


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Ali, would you mind letting me know how you get on with the shampoo and which one you use? Thanks. x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah Ali, for what it's worth I've think you've done the right thing putting her back in. It won't be long before she's old enough to try again...they grow up so fast. 
Hope you're feeling better soon..perhaps you need an Easidry towel for your face


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I know your pain! We feel so bad for putting Vincent into the crate but it really is for the best!
Hopefully Izzy will get used to it and soon be able to have more space once she is older.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Ah Ali, for what it's worth I've think you've done the right thing putting her back in. It won't be long before she's old enough to try again...they grow up so fast.
> Hope you're feeling better soon..perhaps you need an Easidry towel for your face


:laugh: I've just bought 2 PaH ones - maybe I'll keep one for me 
I'm exhausted , only been out for 2 1/2 hours! Cup of tea and feet up now


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Ali, would you mind letting me know how you get on with the shampoo and which one you use? Thanks. x


They didn't have any - I'll order online - check out Grooming on JoJo's blog, that's what I'm getting


----------

